# VHS with relay switching



## chongmagic (Jun 19, 2019)

Just finished up a VHS with relay switching, loving it so far. Sounds great and the switching is pretty awesome. Great job with the design and functionality!









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## phi1 (Jun 20, 2019)

Nice, first build report with the relay board.  I'm not quite sure how you have it assembled, could you elaborate?  It looks like the relay board is sitting on top of the momentary footswitch.  Is it attached with double sided tape, or hot glue or anything?  Also, is there any concern with the height of the capacitor or relay, with the relay board sitting on top of the switch?


----------



## seiche (Jun 20, 2019)

It looks like it's sitting on top of the fs and just held by (solid?) wires to the in/out/9v/gnd pads


----------



## chongmagic (Jun 20, 2019)

I have the relay board attached to the main board via pin headers. The switch is tucked underneath. The rest of the wiring is similar to the 3pdt boards with the exception of having to also.connect it to the power supply. I tried out one of the power break out boards offered on the PedalPCB site. But you could also just wire both to the power connector. The other two wires connect to the tips off the input/output jacks. I used a smaller sized 100uf cap to avoid any clearance issues. Hope that helps.


----------



## chongmagic (Jun 20, 2019)

I will have to post a better pic of how I connected it with the pin headers.


----------



## phi1 (Jun 20, 2019)

Ah nice, it all makes sense now. I didn't realize you could use the pin headers and line it up with the effect PCB.  That's awesome!


----------



## chongmagic (Jun 20, 2019)

phi1 said:


> Ah nice, it all makes sense now. I didn't realize you could use the pin headers and line it up with the effect PCB.  That's awesome!



I believe that this should work in most cases, plus I got the idea from PedalPCB so I can't take the credit for it.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Jun 23, 2019)

coolness


----------

